# Another Headless Acoustic Archtop



## ElRay (May 14, 2008)

Just saw a headless, acoustic archtop at: Jazzerette, an acoustic headless archtop buttocks guitar. Sorry, can't directly link to any images. I'll try to upload one later, if nobody beats me to it.

Ray


----------



## DaveCarter (May 14, 2008)

Its an intersting idea, but something about it just makes it look incredibly ugly


----------



## darren (May 14, 2008)

There's no way i'm playing a "buttocks guitar."


----------



## XEN (May 14, 2008)

That thing is kinda hideous.


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2008)




----------



## smokesigaret (May 16, 2008)

it's an acoustic? it doen't have to look good, when it sounds great? i like the idea of the inverted roundback; looks like the thickest place does not sit in the middle, against the abdomen, it will better fit then the clasic roundback. 
For me, it doesn't have to be a headless, but it is original, never seen an acoustic headless that works. Here in combination with the archtop i think it can work. Maybe there are to many ideas in this instrument?


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 17, 2008)

The "Buttocks guitar"?

Wow. That's ...catchy?

Must be due to the curves on the instrument to either side of the bridge. If so, that makes tuning this thing almost an obscene statement


----------



## Doddus (May 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be caught dead with that!

But if it sounded better than my Maton i would secretly play it in my bedroom and hide it when i wasn't!


----------



## smokesigaret (May 26, 2008)

Hey, i found this guy on youTube! 
Maybe his movies are better than is guitar designs, but i love him!


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow.... shapely?
some very unique ideas in that guitar... suddenly jamming and a lapdance become kindred experiences


----------



## Lee (Jun 8, 2008)

You know, I would never name a guitar that, but it seems to be a pretty apt name, because that's what it looks like


----------



## Naren (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow. That's fucking UGLY.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

The backside of the guitar is the real artwork. But I have to agree, that guitar is ugly as hell. 

But the idea of a headless acoustic electric isn't that bad.


----------



## smokesigaret (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe i have a bad taste, but i do not understand why almost everybody here on the forum says that this thing is UGLY... What exactly does it make so UGLY?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 13, 2008)

smokesigaret said:


> Maybe i have a bad taste, but i do not understand why almost everybody here on the forum says that this thing is UGLY... What exactly does it make so UGLY?



Look on the backside.


----------



## Bosvogel (Jun 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Look on the backside.



I don't see what the problem is. Do you have problems with Greek art too? Like the Venus of Milo?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 25, 2008)

its nice to see some one trying to do something different with the guitar, and have a sense of humor at the same time, that being said, it is kind of ugly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2008)

I sense a massive amount of fail here.

That guitar sucks


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 25, 2008)

Bosvogel said:


> I don't see what the problem is. Do you have problems with Greek art too? Like the Venus of Milo?



no but the venus of milo isnt ugly as hell, nor is it named the armless titty statue


----------



## smokesigaret (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder what strings can you put best on such a guitar: an acoustic archtop guitar which you can also use amplified? 
My own guitar is an Eastman AR910CE archtop - real acoustic - which has also a small humbucker. But now i have to buy new strings. 
I can only find strings for acoustic or for electric. What is the difference between the two types? And why isn't there something in between?


----------



## smokesigaret (Jul 17, 2008)

I found very useful information of Juststrings.com which i like to share. Listen: 

The instrument is unique, thats for sure. I do not have the exact lengths of Steinberger electric guitar strings but you can email the manufacturers who have the information.

If the guitar is limited to Steinberger type strings then the choice is narrowed to either stainless steel that LaBella uses or nickel plated steel that DAddario and GHS employ.

If the guitar can accommodate ball end strings then your choices are much improved. DR manufactures a type of string series called the Zebras that is especially made for electric acoustic guitars and are made of bronze and nickel:
Zebra

Newtone offers nickel sets for acoustic electrics:
Electro-Acoustic


----------



## smokesigaret (Nov 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Look on the backside.




Don't think that the public can see the back when you are playing the guitar on stage.


----------

